# Whizzer on eBay



## Connor (Feb 6, 2017)

Just saw this on eBay. Seems like a good deal! I talked to the owner and he said that he got it from a friend who recently passed away. He said that it hasn't been written in 2 months.
It's in Santa Rosa CA. He said that he could ship it... $2,750 
-Connor
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302216378122


----------



## mongeese (Feb 6, 2017)

Is nothing sacred -


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

If you are just looking for a motorized bicycle then it fits the bill--just a little expensive but there is a whole lotta wrong going on here if you want correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 7, 2017)

Beautiful bike! Whizzers are by definition customs so no 2 are exactly alike.Any obvious "issues" could be fixed easily. Very sharp bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> Beautiful bike! Whizzers are by definition customs so no 2 are exactly alike.Any obvious "issues" could be fixed easily. Very sharp bike.





Pedals, seat, crank, other little stuff maybe easily. Correct paint job--not so easily. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 7, 2017)

Not every bike has to be perfect to be enjoyable and valuable.


----------



## Connor (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks guys! I meant to put this in the Stuff on EBay and Craigslist folder but I must have clicked the wrong button...
-Connor


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> Not every bike has to be perfect to be enjoyable and valuable.





To be enjoyable-no, to be valuable-it depends. I was merely pointing out that there are some issues with the bike for those that might not know. Is the bike yours?


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 7, 2017)

Connor said:


> Just saw this on eBay. Seems like a good deal! I talked to the owner and he said that he got it from a friend who recently passed away. He said that it hasn't been written in 2 months.
> It's in Santa Rosa CA. He said that he could ship it... $2,750
> -Connor
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/whizzer-motorbike-/302216378122?hash=item465d7ff70a:g:dUEAAOSwLEtYl5DP&_trkparms=pageci%3A509bf538-ece6-11e6-b640-74dbd1802000%7Cparentrq%3A16a2f24215a0a2ab98beee21ffff2b31%7Ciid%3A9
> View attachment 419506 View attachment 419507 View attachment 419508 View attachment 419509






---------------One of lifes biggest mysteries to me.   WHY is it that no one bothers to restore Whizzers correctly?

Next to "restored" Phantoms....probably the guaranteed most Cobbled offerings you ever see on Ebay.

Always a joke looking at 'restored' whizzers on line.

Biggest and costliest joke I've seen in a while was the MECUM Vegas "Phantom Whizzer".....

Repop Junk pile sold for nearly 10G.

Where do I find the Stupid people with money ?   I'd actually like to sell them something Good!


----------



## Connor (Feb 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> To be enjoyable-no, to be valuable-it depends. I was merely pointing out that there are some issues with the bike for those that might not know. Is the bike yours?




No, I saw if on eBay and it looked like a good price at the time...
-Connor


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Connor said:


> No, I saw if on eBay and it looked like a good price at the time...
> -Connor



Actually I was replying to bikecrazy. It seemed like he had a vested interest in this one. My intent was not to imply that customs or bikes less than perfect couldn't be enjoyed. My point was that  the bike is a lot of money for something that has a lot wrong with it. There are a lot of nice Whizzers out there for that money. My point is if you are going to spend the money buy the best you can. V/r Sahwn


----------

